# fsu vs. usc?



## saycheezit85 (Mar 17, 2009)

alright folks, here's the dilemma.  i got into the usc mfa production program, and that's all great, except all told usc is gonna cost a fortune to attend.  on the other hand i did pretty well on the fsu interview (but judging by what i've read, i shouldn't start celebrating yet.)  florida state had a great facility, a really swell track record for getting its students out into the industry, and a much more affordable pricetag. plus, it's 2 years, vs. 3 at usc. but it's in tallahassee. no connections to be made there really, except with other students. how the heck are you supposed to decide between the two?  they both seem to have pretty equal pros and cons. and what's the deal with only florida and chapman paying for student films? isn't it kind of unfair at usc that someone with a lot of money can make a more impressive student film than someone without the same wherewithal? that really bugs me, another reason fsu seems like a great deal.  but, jesus, FLORIDA.  where people go to die!

i'm happy to hear anyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## jthamilton (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll likely get shouted down on this one, because there is a strong pro-USC sentiment (and also a pro "take on obscene amounts of debt it's totally fine! don't worry!!" sentiment) on this board, but I don't think you would be a fool to consider and/or accept other offers. There are many variables to weigh when making a decision like this, and it's ok (and realistic and responsible and forward-thinking) if cost is a factor. It depends on what you want to do and how well you think the school will help you develop or accomplish that. I don't think there is one be all end all school or "end of story" about it. 

I interviewed at FSU, too, and I like it for the reasons that you named. I applied to some other schools, and have been accepted and/or interviewed (awaiting decision) at those schools as well. I did not apply to USC. 

There is no one "right" or "best" school, only the one that is--cliched as it is to say--best for you. I know that probably doesn't help you make your decision, but hopefully it can be a counterpoint to the sentiments I mentioned earlier. Good luck with the schools you are still waiting to hear from.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 17, 2009)

USC sucks! j/k


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 17, 2009)

I've drunk a lot of Guinness tonight, but I don't think you're a fool if you go to FSU, and I go to USC, finishing up my second year now...in fact I've been drinking with classmates tonight.

All I can say, is make sure you are CERTAIN you've found the right program for you.  Do your research, so you don't come out with regrets or what-ifs.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 18, 2009)

IndianaBones,

I disagree with your bottom line analogy and your declaration of hands-down best film schools.

The right school for you IS important, not baloney.  Nobody can declare a "best" film school, because they all provide different approaches and experiences.  I can't imagine attending another writing program than the one at USC, but I also don't think my roommate should be anywhere but AFI.

IT'S ALL ABOUT YOU AND WHAT YOU WANT TO DO.

Florida State is an amazing program, and their graduates do amazing things.

USC is also an amazing program, and our graduates also do amazing things.



It's not as cut and dried as your baseball analogy posits.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 18, 2009)

Just so you know, it was 85 asking. I just threw in my mandatory USC diss from a Bruin. (actually my dad was a Trojan so I do have a soft spot, a tiny one, for Troy).

I think the decision should be a blend of picking the best school and picking the best school for you. I don't know much about FSU and where it stands in the grand scheme of film schools. Status, reputation, etc. certainly mean something. However, also very important are your weaknesses AND strengths; how do they fit into a particular program. Ultimately it is about school can make you the best possible writer you can be (unique variables to each person).

If all things are equal, if both FSU and USC would be just as beneficial to your development, then go with reputation/standing and pick USC. If FSU would a much better fit for you, then you have to weigh that in and determine if it's enough to forgo the prestige of a USC MFA.

Would be my approach anyway.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 18, 2009)

"w/e"

that's your response?


IndianaBones, rather than such dismissive posts, why don't you explain your stance, in the spirit of information share.  That's why this site is so great, isn't it?

Rather than tell the original poster to PM you for your thoughts, why not explain to all of us why USC and UCLA are better than every other film program in the country, if not the world?  Why FSU, AFI, NYU, Columbia, UT, Chapman, are whiffle balls?

Because currently, you sound like a brand follower, and an abrasive one at that.


----------



## mkench (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread makes me want to punch the internet.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not an expert, nor do I claim to be.  I don't think anyone can be an expert without attending EVERY program...which I don't plan to do.

I'm a student at the very school you're championing, and I disagree with your unilateral assessment.  I don't think that USC is the right school for everybody, nor that it's the best school...and over those 997 (jeez, that's a lot, holy moly!) posts in the two years I've shared information on this site, I've explained why it's the best, right school for me.

You seem mighty antagonistic, which is a bummer.  I really just want to hear why you're so certain USC is right for everyone...I've been here for four semesters, and while I love it, I don't share that certainty.

Let's not forget, the original poster was seeking information, not just opinions, and you are offering no explanation for your stance.

So no internet punching, y'all...let's just help differentiate FSU and USC.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 18, 2009)

> Bottom line - and I'll make it diamond clear for you 96... Comparing USC with FSU is like comparing a Rawlings Superstitch with a whiffleball. 1) whiffleball is cheaper but you aint gonna hit no f/b with it. 2) USC and UCLA are the hands-down the best film schools in the country (if not the world).



I think NYU, Columbia, AFI, Texas, and a few others would probably disagree with you on that hilariously arrogant "assessment" of film schools.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 18, 2009)

Let's get this thread back on track:



> Originally posted by saycheezit85:
> alright folks, here's the dilemma.  i got into the usc mfa production program, and that's all great, except all told usc is gonna cost a fortune to attend.  on the other hand i did pretty well on the fsu interview (but judging by what i've read, i shouldn't start celebrating yet.)  florida state had a great facility, a really swell track record for getting its students out into the industry, and a much more affordable pricetag. plus, it's 2 years, vs. 3 at usc. but it's in tallahassee. no connections to be made there really, except with other students. how the heck are you supposed to decide between the two?  they both seem to have pretty equal pros and cons. and what's the deal with only florida and chapman paying for student films? isn't it kind of unfair at usc that someone with a lot of money can make a more impressive student film than someone without the same wherewithal? that really bugs me, another reason fsu seems like a great deal.  but, jesus, FLORIDA.  where people go to die!
> 
> i'm happy to hear anyone's thoughts on this.




I only applied to LA schools, so I was not forced to make this decision.  FSU was an initial contender, but I wanted to be in LA, so it got cut early in the game...thus I don't have a lot of info on FSU, just its reputation.  It's a good, if vague reputation.  They are small and the students do well.  So I don't have any answers for you, beyond my initial suggestion to research both.  Have you been to both campuses? 

Regarding the funding of films...it's great to get the films financed.  No denying it. 

It's something I wish all programs did it...

However, I think it's important to mention that money just makes things look better, it doesn't fix bad storytelling...I'd focus on where you think you'll become the best filmmaker...not the most expensive or cheapest filmmaker.  What I consider my best film cost far less than the ones I don't consider the best.

What do you want from film school?  How much are you willing to pay for it?  It all has to be worth it.

For me, the cost difference was a huge factor when I was deciding between two programs.  In the end, I was certain that going deeper into the lifelong college loan debt would be worth it.   Saving money wasn't worth missing out on the screenwriting program.

You're in a great position already, good luck with the decision, and I for one would like to apologize for the "banter" on the thread.

Congrats on USC!


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll add one thing to my opinion. It can be tough to determine which school would be best based on what you read, hear, pick up from message boards, etc. Sometimes you just don't know until you are there, in the middle of it. Some of it is chance.

My choice in undergrad came down to UCLA and USC. I was looking for the best combo of academics and D1 baseball programs. They were neck and neck and I based my decision on the financial aid packages. UCLA was obviously more affordable. As it turns out, for reasons unique to me, UCLA was by far _the_ ideal place. For a different person USC could have been just as ideal. I do feel there was some luck involved in finding the right school. Gut feelings, etc.


----------



## Chris42 (Mar 19, 2009)

FSU students make great films, and the school has everything you need to make a great film. I've seen several shorts that have come out of there, recently watched an 8-minute short called “The Wall”. I agree with most people on here that I wouldn't let money be a factor in making a decision; I can't afford any of them anyway! I visited FSU and loved it! Ultimately I decided to only apply to LA schools because I want my future to be in LA and figured I'd start making connections as soon as possible. That's not to say there are not great connections in Tallahassee. Cinema should be an art, go with whoever inspires you as an artist.


----------



## solojones (Mar 19, 2009)

Jayimess, I have to say thank you for being a USC student who is willing to admit that it might not be the objective best or that it might not be right for everyone. I am waitlisted at USC for the fall, admitted for the spring, and still waiting to hear on Chapman. I think Chapman would be a better fit for me personally. But I still don't know.

I don't have much knowledge of Florida schools. I went to undergrad in CA specifically so I could start getting to know people in the industry, and I have. I think that's really really important. But then again, I also have huge gut feelings that sometimes a certain school just is or isn't right for someone... So I don't know. Trust your instincts. Which may mean going to USC, I can't say.


----------

